

Stored Procedures or Server Side Scripting? (in Drizzle) - bensummers
http://krow.livejournal.com/638941.html

======
bensummers
An ambitious approach to stored procedures, but so much more sensible than the
current approach.

Of course, it'll be vapourware for some time yet.

